# Camo: Winter/Artic CADPAT



## Luis_Rancagua (12 Feb 2006)

It now appears that the Army has release photos of the new winter/artic CADPAT gear. I was wondering if anyone here may have photos because the official DND site have not yet released them.

Here's one site that shows a photo of this new winter combat gear: http://www.consoltex.com/pages/products/protection/military.aspx


----------



## jbeach95 (12 Feb 2006)

See

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21490.0.html


----------

